

Smart Bookmarks - exentrich
http://raindrop.io

======
exentrich
Raindrop makes bookmarks more vivid and functional. Save important pages,
articles, video or photo in one click! Organize collection contents and share
with friends.

Raindrop saves not just bookmarks but associated content depending on page
type. If it's an article, it will be cut and saved with the bookmark. The same
applies to video, photo and presentations. So you can organize thematic
collections with different content.

Collections can be made public and used in your application or a website using
API.

